# Tuna and Mercury



## LastChance (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok, so what's the deal with Tuna?

I love it and can eat a couple cans of chunk light every day without any issue at all.  In all honesty, I have been.  I have read about mercury levels in tuna online and have found differing opinions.  

Because I am a nutritional idiot and prone to just doing whatever the hell I want, I thought I would ask you guys.  

I kinda feel like maybe the risk is overstated - especially for a healthy adult man.

Steer me right.

To tuna or not to tuna, that is the question.


----------



## vikingquest (Aug 16, 2013)

Well the most beneficial tuna is tuna steaks. Canned tuna doesn't help with all of the omega 3s like the steak does. It's still a good source of protein though so as long as you don't buy a shifty brands.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 16, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Well the most beneficial tuna is tuna steaks. Canned tuna doesn't help with all of the omega 3s like the steak does. It's still a good source of protein though so as long as you don't buy a shifty brands.



Line caught tuna (in a can) actually still has the omega-3's and it is sustainable with lower levels of mercury.  A little more expensive though.  Look for the Wild Planet Brand Welcome to Wild Planet - Wild Planet Foods

Mercury mainly poses a health risk to women (especially pregnant women) and children.  A can or two a day won't likely do much harm to an adult male, and there are far less healthy things you can do, but if strange things start occurring physically and mentally, I would drop it back.  Maybe start subbing in other foods... Cook up a bunch of chicken and shred it


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 17, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Line caught tuna (in a can) actually still has the omega-3's and it is sustainable with lower levels of mercury.  A little more expensive though.  Look for the Wild Planet Brand Welcome to Wild Planet - Wild Planet Foods
> 
> Mercury mainly poses a health risk to women (especially pregnant women) and children.  A can or two a day won't likely do much harm to an adult male, and there are far less healthy things you can do, but if strange things start occurring physically and mentally, I would drop it back.  Maybe start subbing in other foods... Cook up a bunch of chicken and shred it



I buy a lot of the canned chicken breast meat that comes in the bigger cans like tuna. 65g of protein each- you can usually find them on sale for like $1.50 and that's a steal. There is a lot of sodium, but honestly I don't care unless I am doing a Bikini photo shoot-


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 17, 2013)

i eat tuna everyday too 100 gr and never had any issues. i`m interested in this thread too bro


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 17, 2013)

The way I see it is like this... Look at all the shit people eat.  Al the processed foods, chemicals, fast food, just straight garbage...What seems healthier a can of tuna or shit? 

Tuna has to be cleared by the FDA to be considered safe and is tested.  

If the levels of mercury in tuna are not considered dangerous for men, then how much harm can it do?  But like anything else, there are going to be individual responses and by keeping an eye on your health signs, you will know if something is wrong.  

I really think you guys are safe for the most part, and that is just me from a logical perspective, not scientific. But please do keep in mind, that adding variety to your diet helps keep balance.  Different things can built up in your body and by swapping it out for something else you let your body get rid of any harmful toxins.


----------



## thebrick (Aug 17, 2013)

I have ate a LOT of tuna over  the years with no bad effect. I think Atom has a point about all the crap and contamination out there in our mass produced foods. I remember reading that virtually all brown rice tested positive for trace amounts of arsenic. Well, damn, there goes my tuna and brown rice  You can go crazy trying to keep up with it all. I just think eating as clean, natural and fresh as you can is about all you can do.

If you are concerned about the mercury, I have read that the most expensive canned tunas (albacore) ironically have the highest levels. All the top of the food-chain-in-the-sea fish have higher levels (swordfish, etc. ) I always give my canned tuna a good rinse because of all the sodium in there.


----------



## Farm77 (Sep 2, 2013)

Bump for more info as I easily throw back 6 cans a day as protein powder fckd my stomach now and is out of question. I have bought and tried about all powders out there and since I have been in mid 30s body just can't take anymore. I throw back 2 cans at a time 3x a day between breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 2, 2013)

Farm77 said:


> Bump for more info as I easily throw back 6 cans a day as protein powder fckd my stomach now and is out of question. I have bought and tried about all powders out there and since I have been in mid 30s body just can't take anymore. I throw back 2 cans at a time 3x a day between breakfast lunch and dinner.



What kind or type  of protein powder and what did it do exactly?. 
Never have heard of this before
.have u tried egg white liquid or powder protein?


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 2, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it.  Like the other guys said here, compared to the other crap in mass produced foods, it is probably one of the healthiest foods there is, along with chicken.  Don't forget about mad chicken disease when your buying your yardbird.  Ha.


----------



## tyler58 (Sep 2, 2013)

How do you guys eat your tuna? Straight out of the can?

I was doing that for about 2weeks straight for my meal 2 and 4. Man it is so damn dry I have to have a gallon of water to choke it down. LITERALLY!


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 2, 2013)

tyler58 said:


> How do you guys eat your tuna? Straight out of the can?
> 
> I was doing that for about 2weeks straight for my meal 2 and 4. Man it is so damn dry I have to have a gallon of water to choke it down. LITERALLY!



i just open the can and dry it out from the water... then i add some olive oil for the healthy fats and better taste


----------



## MilburnCreek (Sep 3, 2013)

The bigger issue right now is the fallout from Fukushima:

Milburn Creek: All California Bluefin Tuna Testing Positive for Fukushima Radiation


----------



## mikeystrong (Sep 3, 2013)

Gotta love tuna


----------

